# Pop-Punk Logo Designers!



## notwithoutregret (Dec 11, 2010)

We are a pop punk band, and we'd really appreciate any designer out there who wouldn't mind taking some time out of their busy schedule to design us a band logo. Our band name is Not Without Regret. Colors can be anything except for bright colors. Warm colors are preferred! Just for reference pop punk bands include Veara, Chunk! No, Captain Chunk!, New Found Glory, or Four Year Strong. Once again thank you so very much!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2010)

Is this a "we will pay you to design us stuff" offer, or a "do us stuff for free" offer?


----------



## notwithoutregret (Dec 12, 2010)

How much money are you requesting and in what form do you want it? EI - Check, cash?


----------

